# Smelly Antelope Mount



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

ukey:ukey:Hey everybody, I got my '08 loper back from the taxi last week and the mount still smells like a rutting loper buck. I know the scent is from the black patches on his cheeks, but I can smell it every time I walk down stairs. Is this normal? If not, is there something I can do about it without harming the mount? Thanks in advance, Dan-O


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

No, it's not normal. The cape wasn't fleshed properly. Take it back and make the taxidermist fix it.


----------



## Shawn Riley (Aug 17, 2008)

Does not sound like a fleshing problem but a tanning problem. Did your taxidermist tan it himself or have it comercially tanned ?

Antelope are known to have a strong smell and comercial tannerys are very good at getting the smell out and then adding a deoderizer.


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Shawn if your smelling rutting musk and not rotting flesh. I bet the cape was dry preserved in shop. Only thing you can do is wait it out, it'll get better with time. In the meantime though, you could spray the gland areas with oder killers.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry fellas, but it's caused by the gland not being fleshed properly. Tanned or DP, if that gland isn't removed completely, it's going to stink. 
My suggestion of taking it back is probably a bad one. It's really too late to do much. Spray with Fabreeze occasionally and over time it'll get better like ArtisticWhiteta said.


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

It's definitely not rotten. I know this guy pretty well and he has done lopers before. I think he tanned it himself, but I'm not positive. I'll see what he says when I pick my whitetail buck up next week. Thanks for the info everybody. Dan-O


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you guys are headed the wrong direction, he probably didnt remove the horns and clean the cores, or he could have did a little dry preserve shake and bake instead of tanning it. I dont think it has anything to do with the glands cause the hair would have slipped if they werent fleshed properly. Just wait till the bugs start attacking that goat.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Great point, I didn’t even thing about the cores. Definite possibility


----------

